# High head pressure low suction



## miamicold (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi there im dealing with a carrier package unit, i found a froze evap coil and of course a bad blower motor, so i replaced and noticed the pressures at 60 and 340 wow!! So i cleaned the coils and tryied again but it was the same and it was freezing up!
The i remove d the filter , clean the lines with high pressure and acid away and recharged it , but it got worst on the first start was 10- 150 psi, wow!!
Now i think is an obstruction in the capillaries but i want go make sure before doing a very expensive repair, any help? Please!!


----------



## andrew porras (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone's,Any people can tell me what is the main preventive maintenance of air cold chillers 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew porras (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello to everyone i have a question obout air cold chiller that i am manage. What is the most important. Part of the unit well be conduct for ppm 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

replace the filter again or find suitable one for that


----------

